# best way of tying off to your rope one up the tree



## markct (May 18, 2009)

so once ya accend the rope up to where you are going to be working on the tree, do you continue to remain tied in by your climbing knot, whichever it may be, i been using the blakes or prussic mostly cause they are two i am familuar with from the world of rock climbing. or do you tie a knot in the rope and attach youself to that, and if so whats the provision for moving around the tree, as in out the limbs and such which would require some adjustment in length. i have usualy been tying in with a lanyard once up in the tree but was wondering what to do in cases where it would be nice to have a long loop of rope to tie into


----------



## treemandan (May 18, 2009)

Yo, Mds! Here is a guy says he is looking for you. He said he will drag for you if you will give him a glimpse. I would jump on it.

Anyway, dude, don't move til someone gets back to you.


----------



## Tree Pig (May 18, 2009)

I am not sure if I understand your question correctly, But my climbing line is my first tie in point and I mainly move around on that. From there the variables are endless and no way to explain them all but most of the time after I reposition from either limb walk or whatever I then use a 2-1 lanyard as my second tie in. When working my way up the tree and cutting I use my flip line (wire core when working close to my lines) as second tie in. There is so many other options and techniques for different situations but thats the basics for me.]

where are you in Ct Mark


----------



## tree md (May 18, 2009)

markct said:


> so once ya accend the rope up to where you are going to be working on the tree, do you continue to remain tied in by your climbing knot, whichever it may be, i been using the blakes or prussic mostly cause they are two i am familuar with from the world of rock climbing. or do you tie a knot in the rope and attach youself to that, and if so whats the provision for moving around the tree, as in out the limbs and such which would require some adjustment in length. i have usualy been tying in with a lanyard once up in the tree but was wondering what to do in cases where it would be nice to have a long loop of rope to tie into



I'd suggest you hook up with a pro and see how he does it. Too much information to have to absorb to realistically think you can do it over the web. Hire on with an outfit and learn the basics first before trying to go it on your own.


----------



## treesquirrel (May 18, 2009)

I hope you are recreational climbing and not going up to do chainsaw work. You need to get some time working with an experienced climber for either but please don't take inexperience and a chainsaw up a tree at the same time. 

You may not come down alive, or you may come down unexpectedly and quite fast.

Be smart.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 18, 2009)

treesquirrel said:


> I hope you are recreational climbing and not going up to do chainsaw work. You need to get some time working with an experienced climber for either but please don't take inexperience and a chainsaw up a tree at the same time.
> 
> You may not come down alive, or you may come down unexpectedly and quite fast.
> 
> Be smart.



:agree2:tom trees


----------



## JeffL (May 18, 2009)

I'm confused? Are you just tying your rope to the tree, so you only have a fixed length to work with? If thats the case, good way to kill yourself, or break your back at the least.


----------



## tree MDS (May 19, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Yo, Mds! Here is a guy says he is looking for you. He said he will drag for you if you will give him a glimpse. I would jump on it.
> 
> Anyway, dude, don't move til someone gets back to you.



Dont laugh, his profile says he's 26 and a truck and heavy equipment mechanic. 

sounds like a good man! where you at mark??


----------



## markct (May 19, 2009)

yes i understand the dangers associated with this, and the comments are understood since i know to many in the industry these are indeed very basic questions that seem obvious. this is just work around our own land primarily, not going into the business or anything here. alot of our tree trimming is usualy going up a ladder and cutting off the branch or two, and as many here have said before ladders are terrible work platforms which is why i almost never cut without being tied off to the tree first usualy with two lanyards just incase of a cut on one lanyard by the saw etc. now more recently i was wondering more about doing a bit more by rope, i have no problem asscending the rope with what i believe would be called double rope tecnique, one end to my harness and then up over a limb and back down to the accending knots, one on my harness and one on my foot. my question is once up in the tree is it acceptable to remain hanging in this same way from the rope if you were to stop say part way up the tree to go out a limb a bit to cut off a branch, or would it be better to tie something directly into the rope rather than relying on the prussic loop that you used to go up the rope. i know if you go very far out you should have a second tie off to prevent slamming back into the trunk oh and for those asking where in ct i was from, its northfield. thanks for all the help guys, and i appreciate the advice and criticism as well


----------



## tree md (May 19, 2009)

markct said:


> yes i understand the dangers associated with this, and the comments are understood since i know to many in the industry these are indeed very basic questions that seem obvious. this is just work around our own land primarily, not going into the business or anything here. alot of our tree trimming is usualy going up a ladder and cutting off the branch or two, and as many here have said before ladders are terrible work platforms which is why i almost never cut without being tied off to the tree first usualy with two lanyards just incase of a cut on one lanyard by the saw etc. now more recently i was wondering more about doing a bit more by rope, i have no problem asscending the rope with what i believe would be called double rope tecnique, one end to my harness and then up over a limb and back down to the accending knots, one on my harness and one on my foot. my question is once up in the tree is it acceptable to remain hanging in this same way from the rope if you were to stop say part way up the tree to go out a limb a bit to cut off a branch, or would it be better to tie something directly into the rope rather than relying on the prussic loop that you used to go up the rope. i know if you go very far out you should have a second tie off to prevent slamming back into the trunk oh and for those asking where in ct i was from, its northfield. thanks for all the help guys, and i appreciate the advice and criticism as well



The prussic knot is fine to work off of, just use a lanyard in combination with your TIP when making cuts with the saw and you should be fine. I would stick to a handsaw though if you don't have any experience with a chainsaw in the tree. You'll keep yourself out of trouble that way.


----------



## markct (May 19, 2009)

thanks tree md, i didnt see why it wouldnt be but figured i would ask just to be safe and see if there was a better option, and the backing up with a lanyard is indeed good advice, i rarely do any cutting without two independent tie in points, it just seems too easy to nick the lanyard or rope by accident. i usualy use my ms192t for the medium size limbs, used to have a very old 020av but that finaly had to go when it was wore out since parts were hard to come by. the ms192t was a nice replacement, cant realy tell the power difference but sure is alot lighter! sometimes use it with our sorta makeshift bucket truck, the gradall excavator with the forks and a manbasket on it, but alot of places the excavator cant go.


----------



## treesquirrel (May 20, 2009)

tree md said:


> The prussic knot is fine to work off of, just use a lanyard in combination with your TIP when making cuts with the saw and you should be fine. I would stick to a handsaw though if you don't have any experience with a chainsaw in the tree. You'll keep yourself out of trouble that way.



+1

Handsaw is good advice. If I'm pruning and few limbs exceed 2 inches I'll hand saw it all. Hauling around the chainsaw is a lot of work for small stuff. 

A good sharp handsaw makes quick work of branches. I use the Sugoi by Silky.


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (May 20, 2009)

I second Stihl-0-Matic's and Treesquirrel's advice. When topside, I'm always on my climbing line (unless repositioning) AND a 2 in 1. That's a minimum, sometimes more (double crotching, slings, gaffs). Always best to use a hand/pole saw for every cut possible. If you have to run a chainsaw get a wire core flip line - cheaper than a casket. 

Sounds like you might not have a copy of "THE TREE CLIMBER'S COMPANION" - Jeff Jepson. All the basic stuff is in there - good to have around.


----------

